# Warning system update



## MT Admin Team

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Previously when delivering warnings, user would receive temporary points that went away after a set time. We are changing this policy to include the potential for permanent points. This does not mean that a suspension/other punitive actions will be permanent, but it does mean that if you continuously repeat behavior that goes against MartialTalk's rules, even with time in between, the resulting consequences will become more severe.


----------

